
Flipping Secret Exponent Bits Using Timing Analysis - nanis
https://eprint.iacr.org/2016/618
======
niftich
In the paper's conclusion, they mention another 2016 paper, 'Cache Attacks
Enable Bulk Key Recovery on the Cloud', recently discussed on HN here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11891579](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11891579)

Though mitigations of this technique were introduced with Linux 4.0, they say
the attack is still relevant in a shared-hardware environment, as in that
paper.

